# Norco Ersatzteile/Kataloge



## Indian Summer (29. Mai 2009)

Da wir öfter nach Ersatzteil-Listen, Katalog-Downloads oder Tests aus Magazinen gefragt werden, hier der 

Link 

auf unsere Homepage, auf der Ihr diese Infos herunterladen könnt 
(die meisten PDF's sind leider zu gross für das IBC-Forum).

Beachtet bitte, dass wir bei der Fülle von Ersatzteilen und Modellen nur einen kleinen Teil an Lager halten können. 
In der Regel müssen wir diese aus Kanada bestellen, wo sie auch nicht
immer vorrätig sind. Da wir uns zudem aus Kostengründen nicht jedes
Teil einzeln zusenden lassen können, kann es durchaus einige Wochen
dauern, bis wir das gewünschte Teil ausliefern können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Mai 2009)

hey,
bekommt man den 2009 A-Line Rahmen auch einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ghost-Boy

Es gibt den Rahmen einzeln, hier in der Schweiz ist er jedoch bereits
ausverkauft. Wir lagern nur noch den identischen Team-DH Frame.

Für Deutschland wendest Du Dich bitte an Karsten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## niklas tiemann (4. Juli 2009)

hey ,
hab da ma ne Frage für das Norco Shore Three von 08 wie siehts da mit den Dämpferbuchsen aus ? Meine geben so langsam den geist auf und Leute inner Nähe, die die mir drehen können hab ich nich -.- .Wo kommt man den am schnellsten an die Dinger ran? bei Fox? wenn ja habt ihr zufällig die Maße am besten wäre es wenn ihr mir ein link schickt wo ich mir die gleich bestellen kann xD 
schonmal DANKE 
Grüße Niklas


----------



## Indian Summer (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Niklas

Der Einfachkeit halber hier der Link zum Thema,
das genau diese Frage beantwortet. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (17. September 2009)

Hi Fritz,

irgendwie gehen die Links von euerer Homepage für die Ersatzteillisten nicht mehr!!! "Seite nicht gefunden"???


Denn ich bräuchte für mein 07´er A-line die ganzen Hinterbau-Lager und Schrauben! Gibts die als ganzes Set zu kaufen oder muss ich mir alles einzeln raussuchen???


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (17. September 2009)

Du hast recht, verweist offenbar auf eine frühere Seite.

Hier der aktuelle Link, der funzen sollte. Für die Lager gibt es einen Komplettkit, bei den Schrauben müsstest Du heraussuchen, was Du benötigst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (17. September 2009)

Danke!!! 

Alles klar! Werd ich dann beim Karsten bestellen müssen, oder?


Gruß Ric


----------



## Indian Summer (18. September 2009)

Korrekt ;-)

Fritz


----------



## Flying C. (22. September 2009)

wie sieht das denn mit 2005er ersatzteilen aus. hab dazu auf der seite nix gefunden. nur die tech manuals. gibts da nix mehr an lagern, schaltaugen, buchsen etc...?


----------



## Indian Summer (22. September 2009)

Hi Flying C.

Habe die Teileliste für 2004 & 2005 als PDF zum Download
bereit gestellt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (23. September 2009)

super danke. geht ja fix. super


----------



## Indian Summer (23. September 2009)

Hi Flying C.

Gern geschehen, du Nachteule...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Flying C. (24. September 2009)

ja uhu uhu. hab nachtdienst


----------



## Freakrider 21 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo habe da mal so ne frage habe mir ein High End vom Norco Team DH vom Jahr 2009  gekauft.bräuchte aber noch den hinteren rest...woher bekomme ich das.



gruß........


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Freakrider 21

Frag bitte bei Karsten nach.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BikerausEssen (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo !
Wer kann mir sagen welche Nabe im Norco Atomik 2006er verbaut wurde?
Gibt es Alternativen? 
Schaltung ist die Shimano Deore
Bitte um Hilfe 
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Julian

Im Atomik 2006 sind Axiom Naben verbaut. Grundsätzlich sind alle Naben,
die vorne eine 20mm-Steckachse und hinten eine 12mm Steckachse bei 
150mm Einbaubreite aufweisen, für das Atomik geeignet. 

Solche Details könnt ihr übrigens ganz einfach der Norco-Homepage
finden. 

www.norco.com > Bikes > Archives

Dort findet ihr alle Norco Modelle bis Jahrgang 2005 aufgelistet.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BikerausEssen (21. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe !
Habe das Archiv nicht gesehen 
Mfg Julian


----------



## Stubbi (14. Juli 2010)

moin moin Kann mir bitte einer sagen an welcher position der dämnpfer den meisten federweg bringt bei einem Norco Atomik von 08 ein handbuch wäre auch nicht schlecht
Danke


----------



## Mad mud dog (28. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin !
Also die Frage habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, von daher stell ich SIe jetzt mal.

Wo bekomme ich ein Schaltauge für mein Norco six von 2006 ?

hab schon verschiedene Händler gefragt, die aber recht ratlos waren.
Hab genau eine Seite im Netz aufgetrieben aber kann man das Teil auch irgendwo in Deutschland bekommen?? nicht nur in england und USA?...

P.S. die PDF auf eurer Homepage lässt sich nich öffnen...

mfg


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Juli 2010)

Werde das mit unseren PDF's raschmöglichst checken. Und die Antwort
betreffend Schaltauge folgt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## gefahr (28. Juli 2010)

bräuchte auch ein schaltauge für ein 08er aline PE...

kann ich da auch gleich eines mitordern?

thx


----------



## Indian Summer (29. Juli 2010)

@ Mad mud dog

Die Bestell-Nummer des Schaltauges Deines Six 2006 ist die folgende:
959375

@ gefahr

Die Bestell-Nummer des Schaltauges Deines A-Line PE 2008 ist die folgende:
959375-7

Jeder (Norco-)Händler sollte diese problemlos bei Norco Deutschland 
bestellen können, kann mir nicht vorstellen, was einem da ratlos
machen sollte. Ein Anruf genügt. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (30. Juli 2010)

Und? Hat es mit den Schaltaugen geklappt? 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## gefahr (3. August 2010)

ja danke alles gut!!!

hab in Österreich inzwischen die http://www.bikeinsel.com/ gefunden....die haben sich sofort gemeldet und mir eines bestellt. 

danke für die nr. und den feinen support!

lg

gernot


----------



## Indian Summer (5. August 2010)

Hi

Haben die Liste mit den Bestellnummern um die Jahrgänge 2009 und 2010
ergänzt. Der Link sollte jetzt ebenfalls wieder funktionieren (es ist das oberste
File, evtl. einige Sekunden gedulden, bis der Download beginnt):

http://www.indiansummer.ch/downloads_9269201.php

Eure Händler sollten die Schaltaugen also problemlos bei Norco Deutschland
bestellen können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubbi (19. August 2010)

moin moin ich brauch die schrauben für den Hinterbau von einem norco atomik 2008 also die wo an der Kettenstrebe sind habe sie leider nirgendwo gefunden  	kann mir vielleicht einer helfen?
danke im voraus 

MfG Stubbi


----------



## Indian Summer (19. August 2010)

Hi Stubbi

Wenn Du die Schrauben/Lager des Horst-Links meinst, findest Du diese unter der Bezeichnung
"Chainstay Pivot Assembly". 
Die Bestell-Nummer lautet: 959800-1.

Meinst Du die Lager der Kettenstrebe gegen das Tretlager, brauchst Du
den "BB Pivot Assembly"-Kit. 
Bestell-Nr.: 959800-5.

Findest Du am einfachsten folgendermassen heraus:
1. Lade folgendes PDF herunter:

www.indiansummer.ch â> Norco â> Downloads â> Norco SmallParts Liste

Dort siehst auf den Zeichnungen, wie die genauen Bezeichnungen lauten.

Dann einfach noch die Norco Ersatzteile-Liste des passenden Jahrgangs
durchforsten und schon hast Du die richtige Bestell-Nummern.

Hoffe, so wird's klar!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## _arGh_ (19. August 2010)

gibts ein_ technical manual_ auch für 2009?
bräuchte die drehmomente für ein 2009er A-Line, in erster linie mal für die dämpfermontage.
gäbs evtl auch eine anleitung für dieses bike zum download?


----------



## _arGh_ (28. August 2010)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> gibts ein_ technical manual_ auch für 2009?
> bräuchte die drehmomente für ein 2009er A-Line, in erster linie mal für die dämpfermontage.
> gäbs evtl auch eine anleitung für dieses bike zum download?


¿?


----------



## Indian Summer (30. August 2010)

Kann die Kanadier morgen fragen. Antwort folgt nach der Eurobike.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Stubbi (31. August 2010)

moin moin brauche eure hilfe und zwar habe ich mir ne neue feder in mein dämpfer eingebaut und als ich die mutter festziehen wollte ging nix jetzt sitzt die mutter auf dem bolzen und dreht sich rund und ich bekomme sie nicht runter 
kann mir einer sagen wie ich die da runter bekomme 
und woher bekomme ich einen neuen bolzen vom norco atomik 2008 der der an der schwinge ist????
danke


----------



## Indian Summer (6. September 2010)

Hi Stubby

Hier also nochmals der Link zu den Ersatzteil-Listen.

Genaue englische Bezeichnung des benötigten Teils aus der Teileliste
heraussuchen (Norco SmallParts Liste/liste), dann im entsprechenden Jahrgang 
die Teile-Nummer suchen und bei einem Händler in Deutschland oder Österreich 
bzw. der Schweiz bestellen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Stubbi (6. September 2010)

super danke 
aber kann mir noch einer sagen wie ich jetzt die mutter vom bolzen krige?


----------



## LaKoS (6. September 2010)

Stubbi schrieb:


> super danke
> aber kann mir noch einer sagen wie ich jetzt die mutter vom bolzen krige?




 Die gibts normalerweise in jedem Baumarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (7. September 2010)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Die gibts normalerweise in jedem Baumarkt!



Er schrieb "wie" und nicht "wo".


----------



## Indian Summer (7. September 2010)

Hi Stubby

Wenn das Gewinde hin ist, bohre ich die Schraube normalerweise aus oder schleife die Mutter mit einem Dreml weg. 
Bitte mit Vorsicht arbeiten, du willst ja nicht, dass der Rahmen Schaden nimmt.

Grüsse!

Andi


----------



## Stubbi (7. September 2010)

danke das werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## _arGh_ (10. September 2010)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Kann die Kanadier morgen fragen. Antwort folgt nach der Eurobike.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fritz


hat sich was ergeben?


----------



## Indian Summer (14. September 2010)

Mist, habe ich in der Hektik vergessen zu fragen. Werde ich nachholen.

Cheeers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (15. September 2010)

@ _arGh_

Offenbar hat Norco seit 2008 nur diese 08/15-Manuals, die nichts Spezifisches
zu den einzelnen Modellen beinhalten.

Was die Drehmomente für die Dämpferschrauben anbelangt, würde ich einfach
auf Deinen gesunden Menschenverstand vertrauen. Schraub sie auf jeden Fall
genügend fest, schau aber darauf, dass Du nicht soviel Gewalt aufbringst, dass
Du sie kaum mehr aufbringst. "Gefühl" nennt man das...

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (15. September 2010)

alles klar!


----------



## Stubbi (15. September 2010)

@ _arGh_ bei meinem Norco atomik sind es 15 Nm für den Dämpfer 
habe mal ne kleine Grafik mit allen Drehmoment angeben gemacht die ich so hatte


----------



## Indian Summer (15. September 2010)

Hi Stubby

Besten Dank für Deine Hilfe und den Aufwand! Diese Drehmomente gelten
natürlich auch für die neueren Modelle.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## _arGh_ (15. September 2010)

@Stubbi:

danke für deine mühe!
die meisten der werte entsprechen denen, die ich durch das 2007er technical manual in erfahrung gebracht habe.


----------



## Stubbi (16. September 2010)

moin moin kann mir ein sagen wo ich rahmen Aufkleber(Decals) von norco herbekomme?
Danke


----------



## Indian Summer (17. September 2010)

Hi Stubby

Da es sich bei den meisten Decals auf den Norcos ab 2007 nicht
um klassische Aufkleber handelt, sondern diese in speziellen
Verfahren auf den Rahmen angebracht werden, sind einzelne
Aufkleber leider nicht erhältlich.

Betreffend grössere Aufkleber wendet Ihr euch bitte direkt
an Karsten. Und die Schweizer unter euch natürlich an uns.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## .Pippo. (20. November 2010)

hei,

weiß grad jemand die größe vom  Tretlager vom Norco A-Line 2008 ?
Wäre super.


----------



## Burmi98 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
weiß jemand von Euch eine Möglichkeit, an ein Rahmenlack-Fläschchen für das A-Line 2009 zu kommen? 
Dankeschön!


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Dezember 2010)

Burmi98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand von Euch eine Möglichkeit, an ein Rahmenlack-Fläschchen für das A-Line 2009 zu kommen?
> Dankeschön!



Hi Burmi98

Habe soeben unsere Reservefläschen durchgeschaut und leider keines
für Dein grasgrünes A-Line 2009 mehr gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja
Norco DE noch ein solches oder hilft sonst jemand hier aus dem Forum aus.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Dezember 2010)

.Pippo. schrieb:


> hei,
> 
> weiß grad jemand die größe vom  Tretlager vom Norco A-Line 2008 ?
> Wäre super.



Wenn Du die Einbaubreite meinst, diese beträgt 73mm. Ist aber bei den
neueren Lagern sowieso kein Problem, da diese von 68 bis 73mm + E-Type verwendet werden können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Burmi98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand von Euch eine Möglichkeit, an ein Rahmenlack-Fläschchen für das A-Line 2009 zu kommen?
> Dankeschön!



RAL-Farbtabelle und ab zum Lackierer!


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> RAL-Farbtabelle und ab zum Lackierer!



Die Farben, die Norco verwendet, sind aber leider keine RAL-Farben...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Die Farben, die Norco verwendet, sind aber leider keine RAL-Farben...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fritz



Zum Ausbessern einer Macke oder eines Kratzers wird´s schon reichen, wenn man knapp am Farbton vorbei galoppiert ist....
Mal abgesehen davon, dass jeder halbwegs fähige Lacki auch den Farbton mixen kann.


----------



## Burmi98 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Fritz, ich danke Dir erst einmal! Werde Norco in DE mal eine Anfrage per eMail senden.

Hi chaz,auch Dir Danke, an Farbtabelle dachte ich auch schon, auch Farbcode-Bestimmungen kann man ja heute bei Abgabe eines Splitters per Compi machen lassen, aber extra abschaben wollte ich natürlich nicht, und die Kettenstrebe als Vorlage/Beispiel ausbauen und damit zum Lackierer zur Farbbestimmung fahren, war auch zu "mühsam", daher der einfachste Weg der Anfrage nach einem Original-Fläschchen, auch für spätere Macken. Jetzt versuche ich wie gesagt einfach eine Anfrage bei Norco, alternativ muß ich den ähnlichsten Farbton in verschiedenen Bauhäusern erstöbern...

Gruß Micha


----------



## Burmi98 (1. Januar 2011)

Ja, wirklich schade, dass Norco DE auf meine Anfrage nicht mal geantwortet hat... Bleiben also nur die Baumärkte... leider...


----------



## CaptainPsycho (4. Januar 2011)

Burmi98 schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich schade, dass Norco DE auf meine Anfrage nicht mal geantwortet hat... Bleiben also nur die Baumärkte... leider...



Eine Erfahrung die leider nicht nur du machen musstest. 

Fritz ist hier im Forum immer ein sehr netter, kompetenter und schneller Partner der Firma Norco. Dafür ein dickes Lob.

Ich würde mir gern wieder ein Norco kaufen und die Räder wie früher allen weiter empfehlen. Leider leider fällt mir das als Deutscher schwer.

Könnten wir in D die Räder bei Indian Summer kaufen, würd ich es tun.

Neben langen Wartezeiten, keinen Informationen und unbeantworteten Mails und vielem anderen war ein besonderes Highlight, dass man als Co-Sponsoring-Fahrer (da keine Trikots gestellt wurden) nicht einmal die Logografiken ... bekam, um sich auf eigene Kosten den Sponsor aufs Trikot drucken zu lassen. 

Nach Werbematerial für Interessierte ( Aufkleber, Kataloge) musste man auch betteln. 

Coole Marke, Coole Räder, Cooler schweizer Vertrieb, von dem sich die deutschen Jungs noch einiges abschauen können.

Mein Eintrag hier ist als Kritik und Motivation angedacht. 

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## fokelmensh (9. Januar 2011)

servus...

hat noch jemand schaltaugen für das norco team dh 09 ????

mfg marcel


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Januar 2011)

@ fokelmensh
Die Bestell-Nummer des Schaltauges Deines Team DH 2009 lautet:

959375-12

Jeder (Norco-)Händler sollte dieses problemlos bei Norco Deutschland 
bestellen können. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## ND4SPD (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es fürs DH 2010/2011 für hinten einen Spritzschutz/Kotflügel für den Dämpfer?

zb so: Morewood Makulu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (18. Januar 2011)

Hi ND4SPD

Von Norco selber wird leider kein Spritzschutz angeboten. Grundsätzlich ist so ein 
Ding sicher nützlich. Folgende Möglichkeiten haben wir schon ausprobiert: 

- Modifizierte Schutzbleche, die wir in Form schneiden, Löcher bohren und mit Kabelbindern am
Rahmen befesteigen.

- Neopren-Schutz von NeoGuard oder anderen Herstellern mit einigen Modifikationen.

- Einen Mudguard wie denjenigen von Morewood oder Specialized anpassen.

Hoffen, hilft Dir etwas weiter.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2011)

Von so einem Neopren-Schutz halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Da bleibt viel Dreck und Staub drin hängen und wenn das Ding nass wird, dann wirkt das wie Schmirgel. Alternative ist ein Schutz aus einem alten Schlauch. Da haftet nicht so viel Dreck dran. Oder ohne fahren...ein guter Dämpfer hält das schon aus:


----------



## CaptainPsycho (19. Januar 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Von so einem Neopren-Schutz halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Da bleibt viel Dreck und Staub drin hängen und wenn das Ding nass wird, dann wirkt das wie Schmirgel. Alternative ist ein Schutz aus einem alten Schlauch. Da haftet nicht so viel Dreck dran. Oder ohne fahren...ein guter Dämpfer hält das schon aus:



Wichtig ist nur den getrockneten Schlamm dann vor der nächsten Fahrt vom Dämpfer zu entfernen. 

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (12. August 2012)

Ich hätte folgende Frage: ich ich brauche Lager für den Hinterbau meines Norco Team DH 2011. Ich möchte im Winter die alten Lager austauschen und weiß nicht, bei wem ich die Lager bestellen kann. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß

Rosti


----------



## Spielzeug (12. August 2012)

am besten beim Norco Händler..... 

Hey Fritz, Habt ihr die Schaltaugen selbst hergestellt für die X12 ? war echt erstaunt als ich das neue in den Händen hatte. Top!


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (12. August 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> am besten beim Norco Händler.....



Weißt du, wer in D dafür zuständig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (12. August 2012)

wie wärs mit: http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/


----------



## Indian Summer (13. August 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> am besten beim Norco Händler.....
> 
> Hey Fritz, Habt ihr die Schaltaugen selbst hergestellt für die X12 ? war echt erstaunt als ich das neue in den Händen hatte. Top!



Hi Spielzeug

Die neuen Schaltaugen aus Stahl kommen von Norco. Nachdem die erste Version leider noch 
etwas weich war, sollten die neusten Dinger auch genügend robust sein.

Die Idee für das Stahl-Schaltauge kommt daher, da die Syntace X-12-Schrauben leider nicht 
mehr so brechen, wie sie eigentlich sollten und somit auch gleich das Gewinde aus dem 
Alu-Schaltauge rausreissen, so dass beide Teile ersetzt werden müssen. Dies sollte bei der 
Stahlversion eigentlich nicht mehr passieren. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. September 2012)

Servus,
Weiss jemand Welche Lager alle ins aurum gehören? 
Am besten wäre eine Liste mit DIN Lagerbezeichnung und Anzahl. Weder auf der deutschen noch auf der Canadischen Website ist dazu eine Liste zu finden.
Hinten am Horstlink gehört ein 608er rein das habe ich schonmal tauschen müssen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Oktober 2012)

Servus! Habe von Karsten (Norco Deutschland) eine Liste bekommen.  Danke dafür! Das nicht jeder fragen muss hier die Infos zu den Lagern im Aurum:






0: dxDxB          (DIN XXXX)
*1*: 15x28x7 (DIN 6902 bzw. 61902)
*2*: 20x32x7 (DIN 6804 bzw. 61804)
*3*: 8x22x7 (DIN 608)
*4*: 8x22x7 (DIN 608)

Man sollte darauf achten, das man gedichtete lager kauft! Also z.b mit der Endung 2RS o.ä. das wäre dann z.B. ein DIN 608 2RS


----------



## a$i (16. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Lager beim Truax identisch zum Aurum?



poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Servus! Habe von Karsten (Norco Deutschland) eine Liste bekommen.  Danke dafür! Das nicht jeder fragen muss hier die Infos zu den Lagern im Aurum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FluentPhil (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit an ein Lagerkit für ein Norco Six von 2007 zu kommen? Ich finde leider nirgendwo ein solches Set 

Greetz


----------



## CDRacer (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey, hatte einer schon mal den Fall, dass er die Bolzen für einen aurum Hinterbau gebraucht hat, oder im speziellen den oberen dämpferbolzen? Ich finde da keine Infos zu, kann ich den einzeln über einen Norco Händler beziehen?

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. Oktober 2013)

@FluentPhil und cdracer am besten bei norco Deutschland Nachfragen. Mit den Lager kann man auch selbst rausfinden indem man den hinterbau zerlegt und die Lagertypen von der Dichtung abliest.


----------



## Rainerstoff (26. Dezember 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Hat jmd den reducer auf 150x12 fuers aurum, dass man mir zusaetzlich verkaufen koennte?
Falls nein, wo bekomme ich das teil her?

Besten Dank,
Flo


----------



## _arGh_ (27. Dezember 2013)

händler?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (29. Dezember 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> händler?!



Hi

Die Bestellnummer für die Aurum Spacer von 157 auf 150 mm lautet:

NO-959800-12-200-2

Sollten über jeden Norco-Händler bestellbar sein.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Rainerstoff (29. Dezember 2013)

Dank Dir!


----------



## Deleted 252417 (11. Januar 2014)

Servus,

kann ich die Schraube mit der das Schaltauge am Rahmen beim Aurum befestigt ist auch seperat bestellen? Das Schaltauge geht ja selten kaput und hab schon paar davon hier rumliegen?

Wenn ja wie wäre die Bestellnummer?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße

Ulli


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (12. Januar 2014)

Skaafal schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann ich die Schraube mit der das Schaltauge am Rahmen beim Aurum befestigt ist auch seperat bestellen? Das Schaltauge geht ja selten kaput und hab schon paar davon hier rumliegen?
> 
> ...



Die Schraube hast du doch in deinem Aurum-Rahmen schon als Ersatz anbei. Im Hauptrahmen links neben dem Tretlager. Die gibt es aber auch als Ersatz von Syntace!


----------



## Deleted 252417 (12. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info. Das mit der Schraube im Rahmen weiß ich. Hilft aber auch nix, wenn ich schon diverse Schrauben vernichtet habe =).


----------



## Indian Summer (16. Januar 2014)

Hi

Hier sind die Bestellnummern:

959375-14-02-3: Für das Universal-Schaltauge
959375-16: Die spezielle Version für Shimano Saint
959375-16-1: Die spezielle Version für Shimano XTR/XT/SLX

Wobei zu sagen ist, dass das neue Universal-Schaltauge jetzt auch recht gut für die Shimano Schaltwerke taugt.

Cheers,

Fritz



Skaafal schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann ich die Schraube mit der das Schaltauge am Rahmen beim Aurum befestigt ist auch seperat bestellen? Das Schaltauge geht ja selten kaput und hab schon paar davon hier rumliegen?
> 
> ...


----------



## CDRacer (20. Januar 2014)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier sind die Bestellnummern:
> 
> ...



Hey,

was ist denn an dem Schaltauge speziell für das Shimano Saint anders?

Zweite Frage wäre. Gibt es für den 2012er Rahmen die Gummianschläge für die Doppelbrücke einzeln? Mein einer ist wohl durch einen Sturz schon ein wenig eingerissen. Hat somit zwar seinen Job gut erledigt, aber würde den gerne ersetzen.


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Januar 2014)

Hi CDRacer

Es g


CDRacer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> was ist denn an dem Schaltauge speziell für das Shimano Saint anders?
> 
> Zweite Frage wäre. Gibt es für den 2012er Rahmen die Gummianschläge für die Doppelbrücke einzeln? Mein einer ist wohl durch einen Sturz schon ein wenig eingerissen. Hat somit zwar seinen Job gut erledigt, aber würde den gerne ersetzen.




Hi CDRacer

Es gab bei einigen Schaltaugen Probleme mit dem Radausbau, da das Schaltauge/Wechsel diesen behinderte. Das Universal 2014er Schaltauge sollte dies jedoch lösen.

Die runden Gummianschläge für den "alten" Aurum-Rahmen findest du unter der folgenden Bestell-Nummer: NO-959800-12-200-1 (1 Stück)
Die neueren, rechteckigen für das Aurum 2013 und 2014 tragen die folgende Nummer: NO-959800-13-200-01 (1 Stück)

Wir werden ca. Mitte Februar einen B2B-Shop aufschalten, den ihr als Endkonsumenten als Informationsquelle ebenfalls 
nützen könnt. Dort findet ihr die relevanten Teilelisten für die aktuellen Modelle mit den jeweiligen Bestellnummern.

Cheers

Fritz


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Februar 2014)

Hi Fritz,

ist das "Universalschaltauge" das Gleiche, wie es am 2014er Aurum verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

suche für ein 12 Truax die Buchsen und Bolzen fürs Horstlink. Gibts die einzeln?


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Februar 2014)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche für ein 12 Truax die Buchsen und Bolzen fürs Horstlink. Gibts die einzeln?



Hi Ghost-Boy

Leider gibt es diese nicht einzeln sondern nur als Komplett-Kit mit den Lagern und Schrauben. Die Bestell-Nummer hierfür 
lautet: 959800-11-201.

Gruss

Fritz


----------



## Gonzo0815 (4. Januar 2015)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Wir werden ca. Mitte Februar einen B2B-Shop aufschalten, den ihr als Endkonsumenten als Informationsquelle ebenfalls
> nützen könnt. Dort findet ihr die relevanten Teilelisten für die aktuellen Modelle mit den jeweiligen Bestellnummern.



Servus!

Gibt's da jetzt was? Auf deiner HP hab ich leider nur wenig aktuelles gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## karsti1977 (5. Februar 2015)

Nabend.

Ich habe schon etliche Händler und auch direkt Norco angeschrieben.
Leider habe ich bis heute keine Antwort.

Ich habe mir einen Sight 3 Rahmen von 2013 gebraucht gekauft.
Leider wurde beim Vorbesitzer der Dämpfer samt Schrauben und Buchsen geklaut.

Nun meine Fragen.

1. Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?

und
2. Wo bekomme ich die wenn möglich die originalen Schrauben dafür gekauft.

Dämpferbuchsen sind ja nun nicht das Problem.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Schon mal ein fettes Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Indian Summer (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Karsti

2013 gab es ja 2 Radgrössen beim Sight. 

26" Dämpfer: Einbaulänge beträgt 200 mm. Dampferbuchsen 30.1 mm x M8 und 22.2 x M8.
650B Dämpfer: Einbaulänge beträgt 200 mm. Dampferbuchsen 40.0 mm x M10 und 22.2 x M10.

Ersatzteilnummern:

26":
Obere Dämpferschraube: 959800-13-221: SIGHT (ALL 26) - SHOCK PIVOT UPPER
Untere Dämpferschraube: 959800-13-219: SIGHT (ALL 26) - SHOCK PIVOT LOWER


650B: 
Obere Dämpferschraube: 959800-13-234 SIGHT B SHOCK PIV UPPER 
Untere Dämpferschraube: 959800-13-232 SIGHT B SHOCK PIV LOWER

Gruss

Fritz


----------



## karsti1977 (6. Februar 2015)

Ist ein 26er. 
Danke du hast mir sehr geholfen.
So komm ich weiter und ich kann bald die erste Probefahrt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husaberg_pue (16. Februar 2015)

Hi Fritz,

Ich möchte an meinem Range von 2013 die Hinterbaulager tauschen. Gibt es bei den kleine Lagern an der Kettenstrebe noch einen Trick? Ich bin nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen, dass der Bolzen in diesen Lagern noch einen Innensechskant zum Gegenhalten beim Lösen der Schrauben hat, und wollte jetzt wissen, ob vll. noch so eine Besonderheit versteckt ist. Wie bekomme ich diesen Bolzen raus? Wie kann ich die Lager rausziehen? Gibt es evtl. eine Schnittzeichnung?

MfG PÜ


----------



## bender83 (18. März 2015)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier sind die Bestellnummern:
> 
> ...



Hallo Fritz!

Ich habe bei meinem LE 2013 ein Zee-Schaltwerk montiert, da es auch bei den Komplett-Bikes dran war. Hat alles soweit gepasst, ausser das zwischen Rahmen und Schaltwerk nur ca. 1-2 mm Luft war, selbst wenn die Einstellschraube ganz reingedreht war. Mit der Zeit hat sich das ganze eingefahren und streifte am Rahmen... der ganze Lack wurde mit der Zeit abgekratzt. Als mir dies dann auffiel, habe ich über mein Mech das Schaltauge für die Saint bekommen. Leider wurde es nicht besser und das einzige was bisher halt, war eine längere Schraube. Nur ist die Schaltperformance unterirdisch... Es isch schon richtig, dass beim Zee- und Saint-Schaltwerk oben der Arm vom Schaltwerk bei der Montage an das Saint-Schaltauge entfernt werden muss, oder? So sieht es auch auf den aktuellen Bildern aus. Auch beim Vergleich der Norco-Bilder fällt auf, das beim Saint-Schaltwerk scheinbar deutlich mehr Platz ist, als beim Zee.
Bild Norco mit Shimano Zee
Bild Norco mit Shimano Saint
Was also soll ich machen? Saint-Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk mit dem Shadow+ Arm montieren? Das wird wohl noch bescheidener zu schalten sein... Oder könnte das Schaltauge für XTR/XT/SLX helfen? Oder wohl am besten ein Saint-Schaltwerk?


----------



## jormungandr1988 (4. November 2015)

Ahoi, kann mir einer sagen welche Gewindesteigung die Schrauben zum fixieren der Gabelanschläge beim Aurum 2013 haben? Habe den Rahmen pulvern lassen und die Rindviecher haben die Sockel vorm Sandstrahlen nicht abgeklebt  darf also Gewinde nachschneiden...


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lager das Range Carbon verbaut hat? Im speziellen geht es mir um die Hauptlager, die Kettenstrebe und Hauptrahmen verbinden.

Danke!

Grüße


----------



## husaberg_pue (4. Mai 2016)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lager das Range Carbon verbaut hat? Im speziellen geht es mir um die Hauptlager, die Kettenstrebe und Hauptrahmen verbinden.
> 
> ...



Das dürfte ein SS6804-2RS oder SS61804-2RS sein. Habe die selber erst bestellt...

https://www.kugellager-express.de/e...2x7-mm.html?XTCsid=75f3n1g22mid67qrg9n2fg9k22

MfG


----------



## scnc (9. Mai 2016)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lager das Range Carbon verbaut hat? Im speziellen geht es mir um die Hauptlager, die Kettenstrebe und Hauptrahmen verbinden.
> 
> ...



https://www.norco.com/downloads/bike-spec-sheets/range-carbon.pdf

Ist jedoch nicht ganz einfach das richtig zuzuordnen...


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Juni 2016)

Lager habe ich inzwischen, hat von euch schonmal jemand gewechselt? Vor allem die Hauptlager am Rahmen haben bei mir ordentlich Spiel. Plane nächste Woche mal das Ding auseinanderzunehmen.


----------



## husaberg_pue (3. Juni 2016)

ich habe alle Lager schon einmal gewechselt. Habe mir hierzu allerdings für jedes Lager ein Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug gedreht...


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Juni 2016)

Die kann man sich nicht zufällig gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag ausleihen?


----------



## Bloodshot (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

welche Lager wurden beim (Team) DH verbaut? Die links hier gehen nicht mehr und im Internet findet man nix :/

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2017)

Huhu.
Hat eventuell noch jemand die Druckstreben von einem 2013er Range KillerB liegen? Meine haben heute leider oberhalb einer Schweißnaht das zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## Johannes_Hrn (8. Mai 2017)

Hi leute 
Ich hab ein norco range 2015 und suche Ersatzbolzen für die Dämpfer aufnahme.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? 
Auf Indiansummer hab ich leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## esmirald_h (8. Mai 2017)

Versuch es mal da:

*GERMANY*
*LTP SPORTS GROUP*
Phone: +49 151 252 80 117

Email:[email protected]

oder

http://m.norco.com/find-a-dealer/


----------



## Johannes_Hrn (10. Mai 2017)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Versuch es mal da:
> 
> *GERMANY*
> *LTP SPORTS GROUP*
> ...



Danke ich werd es versuchen


----------



## pommodore (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Norco Sight C 7.1-Rahmens, BJ 2016, und werd es nach und nach für die Dame des Hauses aufbauen. Daher wird wohl auch erstmal die 2x10er vom alten Rad verbaut. Leider waren bei dem gebrauchten Rahmen die beiden schraubbaren Blenden für den innenverlegten Zug am Oberrohr nicht dabei. Kann mir jemand hier einen Tipp geben, wo ich diese Kleinteile noch irgendwo herbekommen kann?


----------



## Spielzeug (10. Oktober 2017)

Gibts beim Norco Händler.... http://shop.indiansummer.ch/de/mark...kabel-inserts-inserts-de-cables.html#isPage=1

ist allerdings aus der CH, aber in D gibts die bestimmt auch beim Händler


----------



## pommodore (10. Oktober 2017)

Super, danke dir, genau danach habe ich gesucht. Habe heute Mittag allerdings schon die Jungs von Mountainlove deswegen angeschrieben, da der Rahmen ursprünglich auch von denen ist. Wenn von dieser Seite keine Hilfe kommt, probiere ich es einfach über die Schweiz.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Oktober 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Huhu.
> Hat eventuell noch jemand die Druckstreben von einem 2013er Range KillerB liegen? Meine haben heute leider oberhalb einer Schweißnaht das zeitliche gesegnet.


Hi,
hast Du noch was bekommen?
Weißt Du (oder andere), was so eine Druckstrebe kostet?
(Edit: hab das selbe Problem, rechte Seite)


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss mal checken, welche Seite bei mir durch ist.
Norco wollte irgendwie so um die 170€ haben. War mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2017)

Mittlerweile, nach einigen Recherchen, weiß ich dass beide Seiten miteinander verbunden sind.
Und mein Händler hat auch von 150-250 geredet.
Er hat aber noch alte, gebrauchten Hinterbau im Keller gehabt.
Da waren noch zwei andere, die haben aber nicht gepasst.
Vielleicht passen sie bei Dir? Müsste man halt mal vergleichen.

Was hast Du dann gemacht? Steht deshalb ein 2013er Hauptrahmen in Deiner Sig zum Verkauf?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2017)

Jepp. Hauptrahmen und Kettenstrebe sind noch ok. Falls du für Versand + ein Sechser Bier Interesse hast 
Ich fahre jetzt wieder ein richtiges Rad


----------



## Chem13 (8. November 2017)

Moin, hat jemand zufällig ne Liste für die Hinterbaulager von nem Range 2015?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## husaberg_pue (11. November 2017)

Chem13 schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand zufällig ne Liste für die Hinterbaulager von nem Range 2015?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



6804 2RS   2x
6800 2RS   4x
6900 2RS   2X
6902 2RS   2x

Mfg


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Februar 2018)

Morgen zusammen!
Ich suche nach einer neuen Achse für das Schwingenhauptlager eines Norco Aurum 2012 (LE)
Gefunden habe ich bei indian summer einen kompletten Satz mitsamt Lagern und weiteren Buchsen für schon fast unverschämte 60 Franken. 
Da ich aber nur die Achse benötige, wäre ich extrem dankbar für anderweitige Bezugsquellen, weiss da jemand was?
Vielen Dank vorab!
MFG


----------



## husaberg_pue (18. Februar 2018)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> Ich suche nach einer neuen Achse für das Schwingenhauptlager eines Norco Aurum 2012 (LE)
> Gefunden habe ich bei indian summer einen kompletten Satz mitsamt Lagern und weiteren Buchsen für schon fast unverschämte 60 Franken.
> Da ich aber nur die Achse benötige, wäre ich extrem dankbar für anderweitige Bezugsquellen, weiss da jemand was?
> ...



Einfach mal bei Indian Summer anfragen, evtl. verkauft es dir der Fritz auch einzeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Februar 2018)

husaberg_pue schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei Indian Summer anfragen, evtl. verkauft es dir der Fritz auch einzeln...



Danke, ein Kumpel wird die alte Achse auf der Drehbank "erneuern"


----------



## MrDobson84 (27. Juli 2019)

Hi. Hat jemand zufällig einen Norco Range C7 2017 Kettenstrebe rumfliegen die er nicht mehr brauch?


----------



## husaberg_pue (29. Juli 2019)

Ich habe eine vom Range aus 2013, weiß aber nicht ob die kompatibel sind


----------



## pat (29. Juli 2019)

MrDobson84 schrieb:


> Hi. Hat jemand zufällig einen Norco Range C7 2017 Kettenstrebe rumfliegen die er nicht mehr brauch?


Das Schadensbild ist bekannt. Da lag bei ner ganzen Serie Kettenstreben in Taiwan offenbar nur noch grad der (zu) große Bohrer rum, als dieses Entlüftungsloch unten in die Verbindungsstrebe rein musste.  Mit dem Ergebnis, dass früher oder später alle dieses X-förmige Rissbild aufweisen. Passieren tut deswegen aber nichts weiter. Hält trotzdem und ist nur sichtbar, wenn das Bike kopfüber steht (und gesucht wird). 

Sollte natürlich trotzdem nicht sein. Wird daher (nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung) diskussionslos unter Garantie abgewickelt. Habe kostenlos neue Kettenstreben erhalten. Bislang habe ich diese noch nicht getauscht, mach ich ev. erst nach der Saison.


----------

